# Happy birthday Goldenchild



## 4metals (Nov 5, 2016)

Happy birthday Mario, good to see you back!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mario!

Dave


----------



## Shark (Nov 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday, and Thanks for your early posts, I really learned a lot from them.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 6, 2016)

Happy Bday Mario.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Geo (Nov 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mario! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## upcyclist (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday, sir!

Although I'm a little bitter, since your username make me think of Eddie Murphy at inopportune times hahaha


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Mario.


----------



## butcher (Nov 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Mario !


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 8, 2016)

Happy birthday Mario!


----------

